# Flowerhorn babies



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

About 2 weeks ago my female and male FHs had babies..so heres some pictures of all of them and the parents. They are growing really well, I would estimate 300+...

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Pets/Flowerhorns/Parents.jpg

Dec 6
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Pets/Flowerhorns/DSCN2141.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Pets/Flowerhorns/DSCN2148.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Pets/Flowerhorns/DSCN2150.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Pets/Flowerhorns/DSCN2154.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Pets/Flowerhorns/DSCN2155.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Pets/Flowerhorns/DSCN2158.jpg

Dec 22
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Pets/Flowerhorns/DSCN2203.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Pets/Flowerhorns/DSCN2205.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Pets/Flowerhorns/DSCN2206.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Pets/Flowerhorns/DSCN2207.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Pets/Flowerhorns/DSCN2208.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Pets/Flowerhorns/RSCN2209.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Pets/Flowerhorns/RSCN2211.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Pets/Flowerhorns/RSCN2213.jpg


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz, can wait to c the progress and c how they get bigger


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW thats alot of fry! They look great.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

yes, a ton of fry - very very unexpected! Its been fun watching them grow


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratz.... they bring christmas gift fot you
they will grow fast!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow. What a lot of fish. Looks like theres going to be a FH sale soon.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

lol, ill grow them as long as i can then yes, a sale will be happening


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

the mom is ready to go back home...... dad looks stressed still maybe he needs a vacation and club cowis soon.


----------

